# Yahoo- Doctors working on yoga benefits (The Myrtle Beach Sun News)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

1/83/8 RALEIGH, N.C. | The ancient practice of yoga is increasingly finding a new following - among doctors and medical researchers who are working to prove its benefits for a variety of illnesses. Researchers at University of North Carolina Hospitals are studying yoga's benefits for people with irritable bowel syndrome. Doctors at Duke University recently completed a study showing that ...View the full article


----------

